# elite-nutrition UWLS...Wow



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Morning All,

Just wanted to say how impressed i have been with elite-n.

Ordered and Paid for UWLS on tuesday (11pm), arrived Thursday (10am) and on top of that popped my first one this morning, and wow, these things have a kick haha, a proper step up from Warrior Blaze as far as im concerned!

So ye just want to say thanks to elite-n and will definately be going back to them for any other supps i need!!!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dont become dependent on them for that rush/high!

But enjoy the fatloss aid!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I seem to be the only one that doesnt think much of these for some reason and I have a full tablet when people say that's too much for them .


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

lxm said:


> dont become dependent on them for that rush/high!
> 
> But enjoy the fatloss aid!


Cheers for the advice dude, i tend to cycle my stims 4 weeks on 4 weeks off, so i dont become dependant 

Unless you know of a better way of cycling them? OR do you think what i am doing is ok?

Cheers Dude,

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I seem to be the only one that doesnt think much of these for some reason and I have a full tablet when people say that's too much for them .


Ye i popped the one tablet this morning and after an hour felt it, then went to the gym for my fasted session and was sweating buckets lol. find it to be decent stuff, but will let you know later if i have a massive crash lol!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Ye i popped the one tablet this morning and after an hour felt it, then went to the gym for my fasted session and was sweating buckets lol. find it to be decent stuff, but will let you know later if i have a massive crash lol!!!


I've took it before footie training but not much doing,hmmmmmmm.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I've took it before footie training but not much doing,hmmmmmmm.


I took mine first thing 6am, seems to have had a decent effect, perhaps you have a high stim tolerance? im not sure i would suggest 2 caps as 400mcg of caffiene cant be all that great for you lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

@ Alex

Glad you like them! They work for me too. Blaze gives me more energy but less appetite suppression so still good.



Sc4mp0 said:


> I seem to be the only one that doesnt think much of these for some reason and I have a full tablet when people say that's too much for them .


Sc4mp0, lots of people don't find them good. It depends on individuals own bodies. I've worked through most the most popular fat burners and had different results than others. You Just Have to find the one that works for you. Irritating to spend the cash for what turns out to be a useless product for you though.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> I took mine first thing 6am, seems to have had a decent effect, perhaps you have a high stim tolerance? im not sure i would suggest 2 caps as 400mcg of caffiene cant be all that great for you lol


I think that's it,I know I've always had a really high tolerance to stimulants so probably the answer there. Wish there was a way of measuring it,lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I've took it before footie training but not much doing,hmmmmmmm.


Sometimes some things work for some but not for others, chemicals and reactions to your bodies can vary.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> @ Alex
> 
> Glad you like them! They work for me too. Blaze gives me more energy but less appetite suppression so still good.
> 
> Sc4mp0, lots of people don't find them good. It depends on individuals own bodies. I've worked through most the most popular fat burners and had different results than others. You Just Have to find the one that works for you. Irritating to spend the cash for what turns out to be a useless product for you though.


Yeah it is bit irritating ,Haha.But like you say its trial and error till you find the one that works which I'm determined to do now.

Obviously i understand that everybodys body works and react differently and I know about my high tolerance to things so just carrying on looking.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Yeah it is bit irritating ,Haha.But like you say its trial and error till you find the one that works which I'm determined to do now.
> 
> Obviously i understand that everybodys body works and react differently and I know about my high tolerance to things so just carrying on looking.


Would it be worth you looking into maybe Clen, as it is a fat burner which works differently to stim based fat burners?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Would it be worth you looking into maybe Clen, as it is a fat burner which works differently to stim based fat burners?


Already am mate to be honest.Seems its more reliable and effective so the route I will go down to at least try.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a rediculously high stim tolerence it seems, I've tried a break of two weeks between all stims including coffee. Was two weeks not enough?


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Buffout said:


> I have a rediculously high stim tolerence it seems, I've tried a break of two weeks between all stims including coffee. Was two weeks not enough?


I normally give it a month, dont know whether there is a science to it... but seems to work for me lol


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Already am mate to be honest.Seems its more reliable and effective so the route I will go down to at least try.


Ye i think when i get to my goal weight in december i will hit the clen for a better cut


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Buffout said:


> I have a rediculously high stim tolerence it seems, I've tried a break of two weeks between all stims including coffee. Was two weeks not enough?


Before I started dieting caffeine and stims were practically 0 in my diet with the odd cuppa here and there and yet effects werent as expected. I am the sort of person though that can have a strong cup of coffee before bed time and can still get to sleep if I want to,its f*cking weird.

But ad mentioned before always been like this,when I used to go clubbing my mate would be off his head on 2 recreational pills and I'd need 6-7 times that amount to even start "getting there",yet alone at his stage.

And these were on 1990's type pills,not the sh1t you get now days.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Sy. said:


> Glad you got sorted out with them bud


Ye cheers for you help, got there in the end


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got quite a high tolerance to stims and nothing really gets me going apart from these. I take 2 before cardio on weekends and i'm shaking like a sh1tting dog by the time i get to the gym. I love them. Running out actually so need to get some more. Used them all through my cut as well and worked a treat, as they give you a bit more energy but seem to also help in fat loss and also appetite suppressant.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Just had another batch delivered! They are great and reasonably priced.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I've got quite a high tolerance to stims and nothing really gets me going apart from these. I take 2 before cardio on weekends and i'm shaking like a sh1tting dog by the time i get to the gym. I love them. Running out actually so need to get some more. Used them all through my cut as well and worked a treat, as they give you a bit more energy but seem to also help in fat loss and also appetite suppressant.


How long before do you take them?I took mine 1h before hard on an empty stomach.

Might try 2 on an empty stomach this Sunday before our game at 10:30.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Used them for years, not literally but over the years when needed and as a company they're top notch and the UWLS really works. I cycle with clen 2 days on 2 days off and the weight comes off.

As stated already don't come too dependent on them. The initial buzz is good but the come down makes you feel exhausted.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

chelios said:


> Used them for years, not literally but over the years when needed and as a company they're top notch and the UWLS really works. I cycle with clen 2 days on 2 days off and the weight comes off.
> 
> As stated already don't come too dependent on them. The initial buzz is good but the come down makes you feel exhausted.


Ye as i said, any stim based product i have taken i have always cycled 4 weeks on 4 off  cheers dude.


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

Got mine yesterday really fast delivery  . Took one this morning seem good, going to cycle these with clen, so 160 clen and one of these before cardio in the morning should do the trick


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> How long before do you take them?I took mine 1h before hard on an empty stomach.
> 
> Might try 2 on an empty stomach this Sunday before our game at 10:30.


I think you are using them for the wrong reasons mate if you want it for football,smashing in 2 caps is a lot of stims to take then play 90 mins football.They are better used for steady paced cardio,as an appetite suppressant or preworkout for weights,in my opinion of course.60mg DMAA,400mg of caffeine,and 20mg each of synephrine and yohimbine shouldn't be required to get you through a game of football lol.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont seem to get much of any stim now. Its been a while ssince we started looking at a pre gym stim as most things that we looked at are either banned or being banned. But for a few weeks i had fun trying all the raw incredients. I was like this on these


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I think you are using them for the wrong reasons mate if you want it for football,smashing in 2 caps is a lot of stims to take then play 90 mins football.They are better used for steady paced cardio,as an appetite suppressant or preworkout for weights,in my opinion of course.60mg DMAA,400mg of caffeine,and 20mg each of synephrine and yohimbine shouldn't be required to get you through a game of football lol.


Hahahaha should be quite interesting if I did that,lol.

Think I will give that a miss though,just was pondering


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ordered couple days ago awaiting delivery.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> How long before do you take them?I took mine 1h before hard on an empty stomach.
> 
> Might try 2 on an empty stomach this Sunday before our game at 10:30.


About an hour mate on an empty stomach. How do you play footy with no food in you? I'd be knackered after 20mins!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> About an hour mate on an empty stomach. How do you play footy with no food in you? I'd be knackered after 20mins!


I have my last meal about 3hours before training.I have breakfast about 6:30 so on Sundays its 4h before we play.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

So 3 days into my UWLS... not too bad, if im honest i was expecting a bit more from it, i am taking 1 tablet per day first thing when i get up, is this the norm for most people of do people start with 1 per day for the first week and bump it up the following? Just wondering as that is what i did with Warrior Blaze, and i have to admit i felt WB more then i felt this currently....

Going to look into HyperP's Clen i think, but im not sure if clen is the right thing for me at the BF% im currently at, any advice is welcome, on both clen and the UWLS dosage...

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Following on from the pervious post of mine 2 questions -

1. Would it be worth using Clen when sitting at about 30% BF and currently 4stone from goal weight.

2. If so would you recommend Alpha Pharma or SOPHARMA?

Cheers.

Alex


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate if you were to nail your diet with some cardio at 30%bf (such a high %) the lbs would melt off without clen, I would save the clen for when you are down at the teen's trying to shift stubborn stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

UWLS is brilliant m8, but I find my body gets used to it quite quick. 1 Week on 1 week off seems to work for me.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave said:


> UWLS is brilliant m8, but I find my body gets used to it quite quick. 1 Week on 1 week off seems to work for me.


Is this a common protocol? Got some in the post, was thinking 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Is there anything you can take in the off weeks besides clen+t3 to help increase metabolism whilst allowing for the receptors to recover from UWLS?


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

my take on uwls is not good don't get any so call buzz or extra energy if anything makes me feel a bit crap iv tried doing half caps and hole caps and no different i think im just one of those people it don't agree with lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Phil D said:


> Is this a common protocol? Got some in the post, was thinking 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Is there anything you can take in the off weeks besides clen+t3 to help increase metabolism whilst allowing for the receptors to recover from UWLS?


Not a clue m8, I just went through personal trial and error. Any more than a week and effects were wearing thin, so stopped. Tried again week after and was fine so it just stuck.

As for Clen, its one or the other really. My understanding of Clen is upping the dose over a 3 week period then off for 2 week reset, and start again working up in doses.

Clen will yield better results than UWLS.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd use clen either eod or 2 weeks on 2 off and when off use the UWLS


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

lxm said:


> Mate if you were to nail your diet with some cardio at 30%bf (such a high %) the lbs would melt off without clen, I would save the clen for when you are down at the teen's trying to shift stubborn stuff.


Ye i understand what your saying mate, and tbh my losses each week have been consistently decent, so maybe i will hold off till im down to goal weight to shift the stubborn fat  cheers for the help dude.

And thanks everyone who replied.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Sad news of the close as EN was top dog and the UWL combo was potent... Need to find a replacement for this ultimate weight loss stack..if there is one!? (until it's say rebranded :thumbup1: )

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs

Caffeine 200 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Elite nutrition lost all there stock.. ingredients.. and have closed up shop.. It wasnt a problem with the branding or name, its because they are gone and were the only ones who manufactured them!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Am hoping they will come back!


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

bastard no more uwls :-(


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Buffout said:


> I have a rediculously high stim tolerence it seems, I've tried a break of two weeks between all stims including coffee. Was two weeks not enough?


Take a couple of months off then


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone found another source since Elite has shut down?


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

D-Hacks have what your looking for mate.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ooohhhh, look who it is:bounce: :bounce: been a while since i saw you around @shakey ...i have missed you greatly!! :wub:


----------

